# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  دفعة خريجات مدرسة الهمهام لعام 2003دخلوا

## ريحة الجنان

السلام عليكم ... كيف حالكم ؟ تعرفون من كثر ماتولهت ع المدرسة فتحت هالموضوع😭😭😭 والله خاطري الايام ترجع كبرنا وعرسنا 😭😭😭😭 فديت ابلوات المدرسه وبذكركم منو كان يدرسني ... كانت مدرسة العربي . فريال وابلة شيخه اما التربية الاسلامية ابلة خوله النقبي ربي يرحمها ويغمد روحها الجنة 😭 ومدرسة التاريخ ابلة خالدة وروضه ومدرسة الكيميا ابلة خولة والفيزيا ابلة مريم والرياضيات ايلة فاطمة والجغرافيا عاشة النقبي والاحياء نفلة وماننسى مدرسة الرياضة ابلة منى الله يحفظها

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------


## ريحة الجنان

ماتولهتوا على مقاعد الدراسة

----------


## احب نفسي وذاتي

هيهاا يارب قلبي عورني يوم قريت الموضوع كبرنا وعرسنا

----------

